# Sticky Dirty Gunge Around Lockers



## Grockel

Hi all, am I the only one wondering why Swift have used non setting sticky mastic around the external lockers? After just a few weeks it has picked up dirt and grime making the MH look years old. Yes you can scrape off the surface with a finger nail to get back to a clean white surface but the same thing will inevitably happen again in a few weeks.
Other manufacturers seem to use a hard setting sealant which can be cleaned by normal washing.
One suggestion has been to carefully scrape it away, just under flush with the surface and overfill with a white silicon sealant but not Sikaflex (perhaps not the correct spelling?) as it will react with the sticky mastic. Possibly invalidating warranty?
I think the appearance has been seriously degraded by the use of this sealant.
How do others feel about this dirty sticky gunge and any suggestions please?
Cheers, G


----------



## Grizzly

We have exactly the same thing Grockel and you're right, even when the van is newly washed there are still dirty lines round all the doors and lockers. They seem to be made worse if anything by washing as the dirt that runs off the bodywork sticks to the sealant.

We asked our dealer to clean up a line of the sealant along the outside edge of the habitation door as it was bubbly and looked terrible. They replaced it with a reasonably straight line of sealant BUT , it is the soft, non-setting stuff and is now filthy.

I understand it is something to do with the sealant having to be flexible and non-setting and this inevitably means it is soft. It doesn't seem to be so on the neighbouring van to ours in storage however.

G


----------



## rrusty

Yes I have the same on mine it does let the appearance down, I also pointed out to the dealer that some of the lockers had a bit to much compared to others his reply was that the more the better for a water tight seal, Does not look very nice when there is about 2mm of dirt stuck to the mastic all around the locker.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Mastic around lockers*

Thank you for your feedback. This is an area that we are looking at to improve for the future. I am not able to give you anything more positive at the moment.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Grockel

Thanks for the reply, Kath. I'm pleased you're looking at it for the future, but that doesn't help people like me with a van less than 6 months old that looks about 10 years older than the 18 month old Autocruise I traded in.
Do you know if there's any white hard setting sealant we can apply without it reacting and if so, would it invalidate our warranties?
Cheers G


----------



## stewartwebr

Hi Folks,

I agree 100% I have returned after 3 weeks away and did notice the same problem. I washed the van as it was very very dirty and the mess around the lockers did let the van down big time. I mentioned in to my partner that I would need to find away of fixing it. Not really ideal given the van is only 3 months old.

Kath...any suggestions from Swift for the people who are already suffering from this problem?

Stewart


----------



## SwiftGroup

stewartwebr said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I agree 100% I have returned after 3 weeks away and did notice the same problem. I washed the van as it was very very dirty and the mess around the lockers did let the van down big time. I mentioned in to my partner that I would need to find away of fixing it. Not really ideal given the van is only 3 months old.
> 
> Kath...any suggestions from Swift for the people who are already suffering from this problem?
> 
> Stewart


I will get onto it tomorrow we used to use tape so I dont know what has changed? Peter.


----------



## EJB

The non-setting mastic is normally used on caravan awning rails.
Mastic tape is used for fittings and normal setting mastic for all other seals.
I am suprised it is used on a MH where the body is normally fairly rigid GRP.
My Auto Trail has only the latter two!  
HTH.


----------



## maddie

Hi,it will probably be the sealing tape expanding! once it has done this it will not go back so you will have to cut off the excess with a paper scraper or something like a plastic wedge so that you do not damage your paintwork.If you get any leaks(doubtful) then mask up and go around it with ERRM?I know sikaflex (£5 to £12)or polyseal 501 from o'learys £2 a tube and it is white.I would avoid silicon as if you need to you cannot over paint it,you could also use caravan seal.
terry


----------



## Grockel

Hi Terry, I'm sure Peter will come up with an answer but I was told by a technician from Chelston who had been on an adhesives course that Sikaflex does not cure properly when applied over the sticky mastic (probably a Bostic adhesive). He also said Swift had reduced the number of adhesives they used in production, possibly the reason why Sikaflex on its own is not used on the lockers. 
Yes, all hearsay, but be careful and wait for Peter's advice.

ps. I notice new Swift caravans also have the sticky gunge around the lockers.
Cheers G


----------



## maddie

Hi Grockel, yes I agree that sikaflex will not adhere to the sticky mastic but thats why you cut it off.Then you can seal around your locker etc, (say a couple of mm)which will form a seal that your non-setting mastic will not penetrate leaving your lockers without the seeping mucky gunge,hence masking tape and a wet finger and yes I know you should not lick your finger so if you fancy have a cup of water and paper towel to wet it with. :lol: :wink: 
terry
ps I will watch this to see if Peter & his boffins come up with a better solution,who knows he may recall all swift,s m/h & caravans to do remedial work taking out all doors etc cleaning then sealing them with a sikaflex type stuff.I suspect that the mastic tape is put on as a extra seal as the windows etc, come with a rubber seal on them,belt &braces?

BTW all my windows etc, were sealed with the o'leary stuff and I do not have this problem
terry


----------



## SwiftGroup

maddie said:


> Hi Grockel, yes I agree that sikaflex will not adhere to the sticky mastic but thats why you cut it off.Then you can seal around your locker etc, (say a couple of mm)which will form a seal that your non-setting mastic will not penetrate leaving your lockers without the seeping mucky gunge,hence masking tape and a wet finger and yes I know you should not lick your finger so if you fancy have a cup of water and paper towel to wet it with. :lol: :wink:
> terry
> ps I will watch this to see if Peter & his boffins come up with a better solution,who knows he may recall all swift,s m/h & caravans to do remedial work taking out all doors etc cleaning then sealing them with a sikaflex type stuff.I suspect that the mastic tape is put on as a extra seal as the windows etc, come with a rubber seal on them,belt &braces?
> 
> BTW all my windows etc, were sealed with the o'leary stuff and I do not have this problem
> terry


No pressure than????? We will ask Bostic to come and see us to see what can be done.Peter.


----------



## maddie

No pressure than????? We will ask Bostic to come and see us to see what can be done.Peter.
Hi, none from me :lol: but you may want to get someone with the problem to show Bostick (see it)as from past experence they have no imagination :? 
terry


----------



## SwiftGroup

maddie said:


> No pressure than????? We will ask Bostic to come and see us to see what can be done.Peter.
> Hi, none from me :lol: but you may want to get someone with the problem to show Bostick (see it)as from past experence they have no imagination :?
> terry


will do Terry.Peter.


----------



## Grockel

Hi Peter, many thanks for taking this one onboard. I can email photos if they will help or make my van available for inspection. Unfortunately I'm a long way from your area as I live in South Devon. Please feel free to PM me if I can assist in any way.
Best regards, G


----------



## stewartwebr

Hi Peter,

Any updates for us on this issue. Would be good to have the van back up to spec for summer.

Thanks again for your help,

Stewart


----------



## SwiftGroup

stewartwebr said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Any updates for us on this issue. Would be good to have the van back up to spec for summer.
> 
> Thanks again for your help,
> 
> Stewart


Stewart,I will ask my team.Peter.


----------



## Grockel

*Sticky Gunge*

Hi Peter, how are the team getting on with this one please?
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## SwiftGroup

*External sealant*

We have recently changed our process in production and we are now trimming off excess mastic before despatching vehicles. This is giving us an immediate improvement.

However, we are still looking at different design methods on how we can improve the appearance without compromising on the adhesive systems that are currently used for the fitting of exterior doors and windows.

Regards
Kath


----------



## maddie

Hi Glyn,if I was you I would try the method in my eariler post !!!!
maybe not Ideal but it works :lol: 
terry


----------



## Grockel

*Sticky Gunge*

Hi Kath and Terry, I'm reluctant to trim back the sealant without putting a skin of some sort of white hard setting sealant over it to prevent further discolouration. Now that's the problem, just what *IS* suitable as I was told by a Chelston technician that Sikaflex will react with the Bostic so I wonder what else will too? In other words can Swift recommend a white hard setting sealant which is safe with the existing Bostic please. I'm quite happy to buy the stuff and work away quietly doing this myself at home rather than many drive 50 miles to my dealer.
Any suggestions please Kath?
Regards, Glyn


----------



## maddie

Hi Glyn,Perhaps I have not explained my-self right :lol: 
here goes-cut off the excess or swolen sticky gundge with a sharpe plastic wedge or scraper--- the chances are this may be all that is needed / will not leak as the chances are it will have swolen inside as well if you follow the logic in that :wink: As a futher precautionary measure then you can if you feel the need go around it with the sikaflex or better still the polyseal from O'learys (only £2 a tube,one will do the whole van with a fine bead around all your windows and doors)you will have to ask for this as it is not on the web.This seal will be made between the locker/window and the van side which in turn will stop any more excess bostic ozzing if it gets warm.Ie seal to locker -seal to van/.the gap inbetween is negligable.The hardest bit is masking up,On a dry day I can seal the 5 windows on my van in less than 1 hour masking it all up (van side & window)but there is no rush so if it takes an hour to do one it will not be a problem :lol: Sorry I have to go for now but have a few days booked at Greengrass where the swift factory visit camping is at,and I am packing as I write-drink coffee.If you do not understand what I mean get back after monday.
terry


----------



## Grockel

*Sicky Gunge*

Hi Terry, sorry for the long delay in replying. Have had a very traumatic time having major surgery on our dog which resulted in us having to make the worst decision of our lives. He was like a child to us.
Must move on- Do I understand that you have actually scraped off the excess gunge and put a skin of hard sealant over the top? If so what did you use as a hard setting sealant. I'm cautious to do something permanent for fear of it not setting in the absence of any suggestions on a suitable sealant from Swift and possibly invalidating the warranty.
I take it that the masking tape was to make a neater job rather than using a well aimed tip of a finger to smooth it out.
Hope the Swift factory visit was enlightening.
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## maddie

Hi Glyn,yes but the sealent remains flexible.I use Polyseal 501/502
from O'learys (£2) you have to ask for it,
1-cut off excess around your locker with plastic or paper scraper
this may well not leak after doing this but belt & braces, :lol: 
2 - mask up very neatly say 2 mm 
3 - apply sealent smoothing with wet finger
4 - remove masking tape while still wet & smooth any smudges off with wet finger.
terry


----------



## Grockel

Andy or someone from Swift group, could you please comment on Terry's method and use of Polyseal 501/502 over the Bostic as a cosmetic effect and if this will affect warranty. I've tried emailing Bostic with the same question and met with a stony silence also I seem to remember your team were investigating this problem.
I'm afraid this problem will not go away.
Many thanks, Glyn


----------



## maddie

Hi Glyn, it should be 101 / 102(my fault wrong numbers) both are non silicon polymer sealent specialy made for sealing / sticking caravans,m/h,buses lorrys and washing machines :lol: acording to the bumf on the tube.It can be painted over (no silicon) and is excelent for sticking wood / metal fiberglass,among other materials
terry
edit if you want I can get a tube from the garage and copy all the bumpf for you to read.I have stuck/ sealed everything in my van with it--wood to wood,wood to metal, metal to metal all windows etc sealed toilet/shower, heki roof and ariel,even stuck ladder and roof rack with only a few screws
terry


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Sealant*

Glynn

I will ask the questions and try to get an answer for you

Regards
Kath


----------



## maddie

Hi, COME ON SWIFTGROUP get your finger out Gokel / glyn has been waiting for an answer to this from LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot belive that your Bostick SUPPLIERS have not got an answer to this yet or are you hoping this will go away like other dealers,and not dealing with it. SWIFT WE EXPECT BETTER FROM YOU NOW or is it just a smoke screen
terry


----------



## rrusty

I would also like a solution to this so I can get it sorted out before I start the season again and do feel embarrassed driving about with a 4 month old m/h looking like more like a very aged m/h.


----------



## maddie

THIS IS FROM ANOTHER FORUM THAT SWIFT MONITER
Hi ,I do not want to throw a spanner in the good Swift works but it seams they are CHERRY PICKING.Last year Gokel asked about dirty black stuff around his lockers (excess sealent)Peter promised to get back to him several times plus other members of SMG staff with answers but as yet they have to reply !!! He and several others are still waiting It should not be left this way plus not have to mention on this side As it stands they are blaming Bostick sealent suppliers and awaiting answers FROM LAST YEAR YET THEY STILL CHURNING THE SAME PROBLEM OUT
Terry
PS, EDITED SO AS NOT TO MENTION THE OTHER SITE
THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON SINCE AUGUST LAST YEAR AND AS FAR AS I KNOW GROCKEL AND OTHERS ARE STILL AWAITING SWIFTS REPLY.COME ON PETER THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON LONG ENOUGH!


----------



## maddie

BUMP untill Swift reply!


----------



## Mikemoss

Hello Terry/Maddie/Funster1075 - I think you'll see that Swift have already given several answers to this one. Did you have a question of your own?


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Sealant*

I did respond in January to say what we had done to immediately improve our production.

As yet, I have not posted an approved method for customers to use. I have the method and the products required but at the moment, we need to source the products in suitable quantites rather than in 25ltr tins.

Kath


----------



## maddie

*Re: Sealant*



SwiftGroup said:


> I did respond in January to say what we had done to immediately improve our production.
> 
> As yet, I have not posted an approved method for customers to use. I have the method and the products required but at the moment, we need to source the products in suitable quantites rather than in 25ltr tins.
> 
> Kath


Hi, yes I have seen the method you are now using (good) but as you say I think that grockel and others are awaiting the recommended method ! ?? I personally cannot see much of a problem the the method I told grockel about , but as I understand he wants to know if this would affect his warranty ?? As said before August is a long time back, PERHAPS you are waiting until the warranty expires :lol: 
terry
BTW as said on the other site is Swift cherry picking?


----------



## SwiftGroup

maddie said:


> THIS IS FROM ANOTHER FORUM THAT SWIFT MONITER
> Hi ,I do not want to throw a spanner in the good Swift works but it seams they are CHERRY PICKING.Last year Gokel asked about dirty black stuff around his lockers (excess sealent)Peter promised to get back to him several times plus other members of SMG staff with answers but as yet they have to reply !!! He and several others are still waiting It should not be left this way plus not have to mention on this side As it stands they are blaming Bostick sealent suppliers and awaiting answers FROM LAST YEAR YET THEY STILL CHURNING THE SAME PROBLEM OUT
> Terry
> PS, EDITED SO AS NOT TO MENTION THE OTHER SITE
> THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON SINCE AUGUST LAST YEAR AND AS FAR AS I KNOW GROCKEL AND OTHERS ARE STILL AWAITING SWIFTS REPLY.COME ON PETER THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON LONG ENOUGH!


We dont cherry pick and we are not afraid to respond to OUR customers (I dont believe you are one) We may have been slow to respond but I believe we have done individually and the whole production process was changed when the problem was brought to our attention.Regards Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Sealant*



maddie said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did respond in January to say what we had done to immediately improve our production.
> 
> As yet, I have not posted an approved method for customers to use. I have the method and the products required but at the moment, we need to source the products in suitable quantites rather than in 25ltr tins.
> 
> Kath
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yes I have seen the method you are now using (good) but as you say I think that grockel and others are awaiting the recommended method ! ?? I personally cannot see much of a problem the the method I told grockel about , but as I understand he wants to know if this would affect his warranty ?? As said before August is a long time back, PERHAPS you are waiting until the warranty expires :lol: Terry,your sort of comments are why more manufacturers dont come onto the forum.Peter.
> terry
> BTW as said on the other site is Swift cherry picking?
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*"PERHAPS you are waiting until the warranty expires 
terry 
BTW as said on the other site is Swift cherry picking?"*

---------------------------​
Sorry I was going to stay out of this thread, but I am incensed at this comment which is totally uncalled for.

Personally I think an apology is called for.

Peter


----------



## rowley

That did seem a bit harsh Terry. Especially with all the help that Swift has given on this Forum.


----------



## mhaze

I am totally on the side of swift on this one. Your aggressive tone is uncalled for. You are not a swift customer and I think you'll find 99% or more of swift customers are very satisfied with swifts customer service


----------



## maddie

this is to put members fully in the picture so far

YES that was a bit harsh,but when Swift and JCM are always banging on about how good there customer service is (WHICH I BELIEVE IT IS,And if I were to buy a new M/H I would have them on my shortlist just for the way they have treated members/vans on here) I think that sometimes they get it wrong and need a SWIFT kick up the backside to spur them into action ! 8 MONTHS IS A LONG TIME TO WAIT FOR A SOLUTION TO SUCH A MINOR PROBLEM. I DO NOT KNOW Grockel or any other members that are STILL awaiting an official reply so they can remedy there vans (which as I did offer advice on which is why my involvement, may well be just cutting/cleaning off the excess ) I watched this post to see the solution.It came back up a few times asking for said solution but no answer was forthcoming ! It was then on another site that again JCM & SWIFTS praises were being sung (probably rightly so) that I pointed out that this problem was still without answer and that maybe they cherry picked.Swift reply to me was that it could not respond to comments made on another site and JCM also seamed to have a go at my posting (just as they have done on here)Also you are correct that I don't have a swift product (MINE IS SELF BUILT)and as such AM I NOT ALLOWED TO COMMENT? If I give my time/advise to the problem I think I should be?In all posts on this and the other site i have said that both swift and jcm have done a good job so far,BUT NOW I FEEL THEY ARE INSINUATING THAT IT IS NOTHING TO DO WITH ME :lol: Perhaps it is not,but perhaps these members who are awaiting a reply may not like upsetting the apple cart so to speak. :wink: THE FACT IS THE ANSWER HAS STILL NOT BEEN GIVEN AS TO WHAT TO DO OR WILL IT AFFECT WARRANTY IF THEY CUT EXCESS OFF!
RANT OVER :lol: :lol: Still waiting for the answer as Grockel said it will not go away---SWIFT & JCM IT is not an attack on your good work done so far just a comment :wink: :lol: 
(if you want I will copy & paste all comments from the other site providing I can do the same from here to there)
Terry
EDIT NO APOLOGY


----------



## maddie

mhaze,YOU ARE ENTITLED TO YOUR OPINION JUST THE SAME AS I AM MINE.Read all posts first before commenting and then put your twopenerf in!
terry


----------



## Grockel

IT'S NOT GOING AWAY- PLEASE, PLEASE SWIFT SORT THIS ONE OUT. YES WE'RE ALL ON HOLIDAY BUT THE GUNGE IS GETTING DIRTIER AND DIRTIER. MY MH IS NOW HAVING IT'S FIRST BIRTHDAY AND NOT A CLEAN ONE- IT LOOKS AS IF THE MH IS AT LEAST 5 YEARS OLD- NOT A GOOD ADVERTISEMENT FOR SWIFT.
KATH YOU WERE LAST LOOKING FOR A SOLVENT- WHAT HAPPENED????
PETER YOU WERE ALSO INVOLVED.

THIS REALLY NEED SORTING


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Grockel said:


> IT'S NOT GOING AWAY- PLEASE, PLEASE SWIFT SORT THIS ONE OUT. YES WE'RE ALL ON HOLIDAY BUT THE GUNGE IS GETTING DIRTIER AND DIRTIER. MY MH IS NOW HAVING IT'S FIRST BIRTHDAY AND NOT A CLEAN ONE- IT LOOKS AS IF THE MH IS AT LEAST 5 YEARS OLD- NOT A GOOD ADVERTISEMENT FOR SWIFT.
> KATH YOU WERE LAST LOOKING FOR A SOLVENT- WHAT HAPPENED????
> PETER YOU WERE ALSO INVOLVED.
> 
> THIS REALLY NEED SORTING


Hi,

As your Bessecar is nearing its first birthday, might I respectfully suggest that when you go back to your dealer for a habitation service, you ask them to remove the excess at the same time.

If you wish to do it yourself, just run a plastic credit card around the excess and cut if off.

Regards

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Feedback*

Grockel

Please see my post about cleaning off the mastic. I have bumped it to the top for you to see. This was originally posted 1 May.

When this was posted on here we sent out the cleaning materials to you. I cannot explain what has happened to them.

We will send some more to you on Monday.

Regards
Kath


----------



## maddie

Hi I have took the liberty to CP swifts reply just in case you missed it like me
swift said

This is our recommended process for cleaning off excess mastic on your vehicles. 

1. Remove excess butyl tape with plastic scraper 
2. Clean area around area where the butyl was removed with "simson Prep M or Primer M "(this is a bostik product). 
3. Apply " Simson SSKF ISR 70-03"(this is also a bostik product) and smooth off. 
4. Clean any surplus off with "Concept cleaner formerly known as PDI". 
5. To help masking tape could be utilised around the door to create a clean edge. 

Part No 1078221 SSKF ISR 70-03 290ml Tube 
1075903 PREP M 500ml 
1063017 CONCEPT CLEANER 25 Litre 


:lol: WELL DONE all at swift :lol: It took long enough but I also missed the first post in may :lol: 
terry


----------



## maddie

maddie said:


> Hi,it will probably be the sealing tape expanding! once it has done this it will not go back so you will have to cut off the excess with a paper scraper or something like a plastic wedge so that you do not damage your paintwork.If you get any leaks(doubtful) then mask up and go around it with ERRM?I know sikaflex (£5 to £12)or polyseal 501 from o'learys £2 a tube and it is white.I would avoid silicon as if you need to you cannot over paint it,you could also use caravan seal.
> terry


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Hi Peter shall I send the consultancy fee to Swift or Bosick :lol: My sugestion was made on //02/12/07 (edit I did not mention the bostick cleaning product :lol: )
Iwill not hold my breath as I never got a watch (no Swift product) or a mug :lol: but I will still hold you to my open invite to your factory 8) :lol: 
terry


----------



## Grockel

Many thanks Kath or Linsey, the last item of the kit to do the job arrived today. Now I have to find time to do the job rather than being away in the MH!
Many thanks again - I knew Swift would crack it in the end!
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## SwiftGroup

Your very welcome. Regards, Lynsey


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a shambles,

Although I do not own or have owned any Swift products, this post would
surely put anyone off from buying any such product.

The MH in question should have been recalled and fixed at the factory or a Swift dealership, at the very latest as soon as a solution was found, to let it linger on this long is symptomatic of the uncaring attitude of all British motorhome manufacturers.

It was really good of swift to send out a solution, but it appears they were not concerned enough to check it arrived or if it was successful, no mention of the effect on the warranty, absolutely disgraceful.

What happened to pride in your products and customer service, willingness to put things right as soon as possible. Gone like most of our industrial heritage, this country is now mostly a service providing one, no wonder most serious outfits moved away.


----------



## Grockel

Kev, I feel you are being a bit hard on Swift as they do appear to have now sorted the problem on new vans and are prepared to help any existing owners. The delay in sorting the problem appeared to be caused by Bostic not knowing which product to cover the gunge and then doing trials to prove the system.
If only other manufacturers were as good at sorting problems as Swift.
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I respectfully disagree Grockel,

They should have kept the owners concerned and also the others who said nothing on the thread, but watched the postings (or lack of them) it is to Swifts credit that they sorted the problem gunge eventually, (if in fact they have, we await the news on that one) it may be that things were happening via the royal mail, but we see no evidence of that, on here anyway.

I stand by what I said earlier.


> The MH in question should have been recalled and fixed at the factory or a Swift dealership, at the very latest as soon as a solution was found


And also.


> It was really good of swift to send out a solution, but it appears they were not concerned enough to check it arrived or if it was successful, no mention of the effect on the warranty, absolutely disgraceful.


You have to ask yourself one simple question Glyn, if that had been your Swift which had had the same problem, would you be so happy at the way they have been over this, or would you be a bit miffed about it?

I have no personal experience of Swift products, other than looking at some when we were looking for our current MH, the only Swift we liked was the Gazelle, but the bed make up was truly awful to do, even the salesmen agreed it was the most bizarre and uncomfortable bed they had ever seen, the rest of the MH was pretty good though, then we found our lovely Laika, it does have it's problems, which I'm wading through, I'm currently in contact with the factory over a door lock problem, 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-61808-.html 
emails are usually answered within hours, but no solution yet though, but I'm hopeful.

I just feel for the owners who had this problem, having spent thousands of £'s, and they have my sympathy. I wonder what they'll buy when renewal time comes around?

Kev


----------



## sallytrafic

Kev_Behr said:


> I respectfully disagree Grockel, clipped...You have to ask yourself one simple question Glyn, if that had been your Swift which had had the same problem, would you be so happy at the way they have been over this, or would you be a bit miffed about it clipped


but it was his Swift Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

so it was, I did check his profile before posting though and it does say Autocrusie Startrail, so please forgive my mistake, I'd just forgotten the original OP name, but at least I was on his side.

So all I can say is this Glyn, must be a really nice chap, I certainly wouldn't be so forgiving in the same circumstances.

I'll go away now


----------



## SwiftGroup

Kev_Behr,

This did take along time to find a solution to be found and longer than we would have liked, but we have a solution and we did change our process and materials in the factory last year as a direct result.

For vans already built we created part numbers and sent out materials to those customers who wanted to clean off the excess mastic themselves. Whilst those who preferred to take there vans back to there dealerships to be cleaned off did so.

Could we have done better, Yes (and I take that onboard), is it a shambles, No.

Thanks
Andy Spacey


----------



## Grizzly

SwiftGroup said:


> Whilst those who preferred to take there vans back to there dealerships to be cleaned off did so.


We took ours back to the dealer at the same time as the van went in for a habitation service. The mastic was all cleaned off and replaced. It all looks clean and new and, after a few weeks gathering the normal over-winter black streaks, we can clean them off the mastic without any effort or residue.

Water under the bridge....

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

_* we found our lovely Laika, it does have it's problems, which I'm wading through*_

Hi kev,

I don't see your dealer or Laika putting their head above the parapet like Swift do.

There have been comments on Facts about the lack of other converters and dealers being part of the forum, with comments like yours about Swift, do you wonder.

Peter


----------



## Grockel

Just to avoid confusion and put the record straight- I swapped my Bessacarr for an Autocruise last December. I'm still happy it's the Swift group!
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## gromett

I have never considered a UK built MH before due to bad reputation. I have gone with hymer and now Eura. However due to the way Swift have dealt with this I will look at them in future.

Karl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do I hear the sound of closing ranks?

If the information posted today by Swift, had been posted earlier instead of just the odd hint that something was happening, maybe I would not have been so annoyed by them, don't forget it's easy for the big boys to say they are looking into it take the Fiat X250 fiasco, as an example.

This time to their credit, it's all sorted, however it would appear that it was not made very public, and if I'd had this sort of problem and knew that people also knew of it I'd be making sure that I got the message out quick and clear what was going on all the time, just keep everyone interested informed.

So what of swift now we know a bit more, well I won't be buying one, but nothing to do with this, are they getting any better, maybe so, are they a shambles, maybe not, I may have gone a little over the top on that bit, but hopefully, if the next time there is a problem, it won't take so long to sort out, and more info will be forthcoming maybe Bostik could have done more, maybe even doing a bit more in situ testing before releasing the product used, I'd be looking at a new adhesive, supplier, and also reimbursement of Swifts cost in dealing with the gunge.


----------



## poleman

*Sticky dirty gunge around lockers*

I collected my '09 Bolero last Friday and the sealing mastic was grey and dirty and the dealer had polished the outside. I have cleaned it with Auto Glym engine and machine cleaner when I washed it and it now blends in with the bodywork as if it wasn't there. I have used this method on my previous caravan for five years with no problems and the results are very satisfactory for minimum effort.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Kev_Behr said:


> If the information posted today by Swift, had been posted earlier instead of just the odd hint that something was happening, *maybe I would not have been so annoyed by them,* don't forget it's easy for the big boys to say they are looking into it take the *Fiat X250 *fiasco, as an example.
> .


What reason do you have to be so annoyed by Swift? You don't have a Swift product neither do you have an X250.

*MH: 2001 Laika Ecovip 7RG 'Pup'*


----------



## Grizzly

Kev_Behr said:


> If the information posted today by Swift, had been posted earlier instead of just the odd hint that something was happening, maybe I would not have been so annoyed by them, don't forget it's easy for the big boys to say they are looking into it take the Fiat X250 fiasco, as an example.
> .


Kevin...do I detect just a hint of stirring ? Have you looked at the date of all the posts from Swift and from members of MHF ?

This matter was, by and large, over and done and dusted last year. Those people who were concerned contacted Swift, a satisfactory solution was arranged very quickly and carried out as promised.

We were among the last to get ours sorted simply because we were going away for several weeks in late summer last year and asked if it could be done when we got back. It was much more convenient for us to take the van in at the same time as the service in late February so it was done then. The dirty mastic might have looked a bit grotty but it did not, at any time affect our enjoyment and use of the van.

You really don't have to get concerned on our, or anyone else's behalf. Swift have it in hand so calm down !

G


----------



## Briarose

SwiftGroup said:


> Kev_Behr,
> 
> This did take along time to find a solution to be found and longer than we would have liked, but we have a solution and we did change our process and materials in the factory last year as a direct result.
> 
> For vans already built we created part numbers and sent out materials to those customers who wanted to clean off the excess mastic themselves. Whilst those who preferred to take there vans back to there dealerships to be cleaned off did so.
> 
> Could we have done better, Yes (and I take that onboard), is it a shambles, No.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy Spacey


Hi Andy just to add, we didn't realise that a solution had been found ref the messy looking mastic must admit ours spoils the look of our MH when lovely and clean.


----------



## Penquin

I have only just read this topic and contacted Swift for advice, they have come up trumps as usual and are sorting us out. 

This is an excellent example of VERY IMPRESSIVE CUSTOMER SERVICE YET AGAIN.

Thank you to Swift, thanks to Andy for replying on a SUNDAY morning and sorting everything out for us today - I do wish other companies were so efficient and / or so helpful.


----------



## Lonewolf

*Non setting sealant around lockers.*



SwiftGroup said:


> Kev_Behr,
> 
> This did take along time to find a solution to be found and longer than we would have liked, but we have a solution and we did change our process and materials in the factory last year as a direct result.
> 
> For vans already built we created part numbers and sent out materials to those customers who wanted to clean off the excess mastic themselves. Whilst those who preferred to take there vans back to there dealerships to be cleaned off did so.
> 
> Could we have done better, Yes (and I take that onboard), is it a shambles, No.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy Spacey


Sorry to raise this one again,

My motorhome suffers from the same problem.
The annual habitat check is due later this month,and previously Swift kindly agreed to carry out the recommended repairs.

I intend to have the repair done during this annual check.

I have noticed a few members have had this remedial work carried out.
What type of sealant is used to replace the existing sealant?

Thanks in advance,
Lonewolf.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Lonewolf, 
if you can drop me a PM with your details I will see if I can sort something out for you when we are back in the office next week,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Lonewolf

*Sealant replacement.*



SwiftGroup said:


> Lonewolf,
> if you can drop me a PM with your details I will see if I can sort something out for you when we are back in the office next week,
> Thanks
> Andy


Cheers Andy,

Thanks for the fast response.
I have PM'd you with my details.

Lonewolf.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Thanks Lonewolf,
I will get back to you next week,
Thanks
Andy


----------

